# xauth: bad display name



## alie (Mar 6, 2009)

hi,

i got serious problem with my X.

every time i exit from my X it will display:
xauth: (argv):1: bad display name "aliefreebsd:0" in "remove" command

and it takes 2+ mins to launch startx

i already put hostname in my /etc/rc.conf
and here's my /etc/hosts
1::       localhost localhost.localdomain aliefreebsd.localdomain
127.0.0.1 localhost localhost.localdomain aliefreebsd.localdomain


----------



## ale (Mar 6, 2009)

What adding also just _aliefreebsd_ in /etc/hosts ?


----------



## alie (Mar 7, 2009)

only those 2 lines... and my xauth list:
aliefreebsd/unix:0 MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 mykeyhere
hit-nxdomain.opendns.com:0 MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 mykeyhere


----------



## kiela (Mar 14, 2009)

i have the same problem and i haven't found solution yet, putting my hostname in /etc/hosts changed nothing, any one can help?


----------



## trev (Mar 15, 2009)

The delay is invariably caused by DNS lookups. What's your system's hostname and what's in /etc/hosts ? (The OP's entries don't match if the OP is still reading...)


----------



## ale (Mar 15, 2009)

Also, what is the output of `$ ifconfig lo0` ?


----------



## alie (Mar 15, 2009)

@ale: thanks, i've managed to fix it. what i need only restart my FreeBSD box.


----------



## kiela (Mar 16, 2009)

$ hostname 
freebsd.domain.com
$ cat /etc/hosts
::1             localhost localhost.domain.com lo0
127.0.0.1       localhost localhost.domain.com lo0
192.168.144.250 freebsd.domain.com
$ ifconfig lo0
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x5 
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
$

i focused that when hostname is set "freebsd" and in file /etc/hosts is line: "192.168.144.250 freebsd" the warning message from X disappears, but how can i do it with full hostname which is freebsd.domain.com?


----------



## ale (Mar 16, 2009)

kiela said:
			
		

> $ hostname
> freebsd.domain.com
> $ cat /etc/hosts
> ::1             localhost localhost.domain.com lo0
> ...





			
				kiela said:
			
		

> i focused that when hostname is set "freebsd" and in file /etc/hosts is line: "192.168.144.250 freebsd" the warning message from X disappears, but how can i do it with full hostname which is freebsd.domain.com?


192.168.144.250 freebsd freebsd.domain.com


----------



## kiela (Mar 18, 2009)

no, it does not work for me.. any other ideas?


----------

